# Stout hub skewer ?



## beachcaster (20 Aug 2009)

I need a replacement 8mm oversize quick release skewer for the Specialized Stout Hub on the front wheel of my specialised enduro

can anyone point me at a source as I cant seem to find 
on the net.

Thanks 

barry


----------



## G-MAC (15 Nov 2009)

beachcaster said:


> I need a replacement 8mm oversize quick release skewer for the Specialized Stout Hub on the front wheel of my specialised enduro
> 
> can anyone point me at a source as I cant seem to find
> on the net.
> ...



www.chainreactioncycles.com 

Not sure if this is what you mean


----------



## ultraviolet (2 Jun 2010)

helma said:


> I recently acquired an 04 stumpjumper pro disc, and the front skewer is missing it's end nut. This is not a normal skewer. It is a combination axel/skewer. 9mm diameter, i believe 135mm shaft length. The entire skewer is hollow, so technically I could take off the qr lever on one end and put a standard skewer in, but i'd rather get a correct end nut. The official name is a skraxle. I can't seem to find them anywhere though, even ebay.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could buy one of these Skraxles, or atleast an end nut for one?
> 
> ...



get in contact with Freeborn, they distribute Specialized

http://www.freeborn.co.uk/brands/specialized


hope that helps


----------



## baznav (2 Jun 2010)

DT Swiss make the skewers the downside is they are £50 a pop, should be able to order one from any shop that deals with madison they distrbute DT.


----------



## battered (4 Jun 2010)

If you only need a nut will a normal M8 nut fit? I'd recommend a high tensile variant for security, in any case engineering suppliers sell these for loose change.


----------



## Skully:) (7 Jul 2011)

Hi andy I just brought my hubby a 2010 model of a specialized epic expert which required a new quick release skewer! I found out that I needed a 9mm rws Through axle I did a search and came up with this link not sure if it's what you need but hope it helps
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=286


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Jul 2011)

thos superstar skewers look correct to me, good price too.

RWS are PITA IMO


----------

